# Timberwolves waive point guard Ager



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> MINNEAPOLIS (AP) -- The Minnesota Timberwolves have waived guard Maurice Ager.
> 
> Ager was converted into a point guard with the Wolves missing Jonny Flynn and Luke Ridnour to injuries. Ager averaged 3.8 points in four games this season, playing sparsely just to rest Sebastian Telfair in the last two games.
> 
> ...


http://www.nba.com/2010/news/11/11/wolves-mo-ager.ap/index.html?ls=iref:nbahpt2


----------

